# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  ..مما أعجبني و راق لي

## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*أنت ضعيف مهموم مغموم حين تنتظر من الناس مدحا أو يثبطك منهم ذم ، الناس لن يرضيها شيء


يقولون شذ إذا قلت ( لا ) ..


و إمعة حين وافقتهم ! 


فأيقنت أني مهما أردت رضا الناس لا بد من أن أذم


اخط خطواتك فقد حفظ التاريخ :


واثق الخطوة يمشي ملكا" 


و " من راقب الناس مات غما "


و فاز باللذة الجسور


..مما أعجبني و راق لي 
*

----------


## مرهف

*زعيمنا عظمة
ثق ان ما يروق لك يعجبنا ويروق لنا
فانت شمسنا التي تضيئ عتمة الليالي
...

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

زعيمنا عظمة
ثق ان ما يروق لك يعجبنا ويروق لنا
فانت شمسنا التي تضيئ عتمة الليالي
...



اخى مرهف .. دائما ما ينتابنى القلق قبيل اى لقاء مهم للزعيم
اخوك من امس فى حاله دايره صبر
تسلم على المرور
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

اخى مرهف .. دائما ما ينتابنى القلق قبيل اى لقاء مهم للزعيم
اخوك من امس فى حاله دايره صبر
تسلم على المرور



خليك زيي
من امس انا ساكن في دار مريخاب اون لاين
ما خليت صورة قديمة ما جبتها
:ANSmile26:
...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كالعادة اريج عظمه يفوح بالروائع والابداعات
ربنا يسلمك من كل مكروه ياصفوة

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

خليك زيي

من امس انا ساكن في دار مريخاب اون لاين
ما خليت صورة قديمة ما جبتها
:ANSmile26:
...



 اللهم بارك لنا بجمعتنا وانصرنا نصرا يظل حديث المدينة الى يوم يبعثون 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كالعادة اريج عظمه يفوح بالروائع والابداعات
ربنا يسلمك من كل مكروه ياصفوة




مريخابى ياروعة ربنا يدينا الفى مرادنا
*

----------


## علاء الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

أنت ضعيف مهموم مغموم حين تنتظر من الناس مدحا أو يثبطك منهم ذم ، الناس لن يرضيها شيء


يقولون شذ إذا قلت ( لا ) ..


و إمعة حين وافقتهم ! 


فأيقنت أني مهما أردت رضا الناس لا بد من أن أذم


اخط خطواتك فقد حفظ التاريخ :


واثق الخطوة يمشي ملكا" 


و " من راقب الناس مات غما "


و فاز باللذة الجسور


..مما أعجبني و راق لي 




لم أندب حظي في الدنيا .. قاسيت صراعي في نفسي ودخلت ملاحم بالكلمات

أوصدت منافذ ساحاتي .. عن سفة الناس .. عن العبرات 

كي أفني زاتي تضحية .. وأريح وساوس بالبال

ووفيت وفيت لأخر حد .. مالي والناس.. أنا مالي
*

----------


## yassirali66

*اللهم وفق الزعيم
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*شخص واحد معجب بهذا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

أنت ضعيف مهموم مغموم حين تنتظر من الناس مدحا أو يثبطك منهم ذم ، الناس لن يرضيها شيء


يقولون شذ إذا قلت ( لا ) .. 

و إمعة حين وافقتهم !  

فأيقنت أني مهما أردت رضا الناس لا بد من أن أذم 

اخط خطواتك فقد حفظ التاريخ : 

واثق الخطوة يمشي ملكا"  

و " من راقب الناس مات غما " 

و فاز باللذة الجسور 


..مما أعجبني و راق لي 



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
فكن جسورا اخي عبد العظيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

شخص واحد معجب بهذا



هذا سر اعجابى

التفرد
*

----------

